# National Press Card Number



## Dennissphoto (Feb 8, 2013)

What is a national press card, and how do you obtain one. The gymnastics federation requires one to register  as media. An example would be like the number BEL0074


----------



## KmH (Feb 8, 2013)

Not all countries have a National Press Card system. National Press Card - Bing

AIPS Web Site


----------



## Dennissphoto (Feb 8, 2013)

I understand that I need to get AIPS Card but it also requires a national press card, does the US have that kind of system?


----------



## Tony S (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting about the National Press card...  a large number of working pothournalists here in the states are members of the NPPA...  but your press passes are usually issued by the publication you work for and often times a cover letter from your publication is sent to get credentials for more restrictive events.

https://nppa.org/


----------

